# Plans for a 3 frame nuc



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Your inside dimensions are the most important factor in the building of any hive. However the first question that needs to be answered is the type of frame you plan to use. Are you using standard frames and of what height, or are you using "Half frame" type of any of the standard frames? Then how do you plan to feed? Inside feeders or outside?

If you can give us more information about your expected setup the rest is just math.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

i have some 4 frame nuc's that are half the width of a 10 frame box, as in 2 side by side stack on top or bottom of a 10 frame box. with a frame feeder they fit 3 frames and are still a somewhat standard size.


----------



## Mr. Buzzy Bee (May 22, 2013)

drlonzo said:


> Your inside dimensions are the most important factor in the building of any hive. However the first question that needs to be answered is the type of frame you plan to use. Are you using standard frames and of what height, or are you using "Half frame" type of any of the standard frames? Then how do you plan to feed? Inside feeders or outside?
> 
> If you can give us more information about your expected setup the rest is just math.


Im using the standard deep frame which in 91/8. I plan on using an out side feeder.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

With your current plans of using deep frames, your box is the most important factor. Your INSIDE measurments are going to be as follows: 18 3/8 x 4 7/8 . The width is wider than needed to give you room to move your frames with no problems. Now as far as the height, Since these are Mating boxes primarily you will want to put just a solid bottom on them and probably just use a small auger hole of about 3/4" at the bottom for entrance. Your box height will need to be a min of 10" tall. This will accomodate a 3/4 x 3/8 rabbet at the top for frame rests and still give enough room at bottom so that you don't squish bees when setting in frames. The top can be a simple migratory style cover with a hole in it for your feeders.


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

drlonzo,

Excellent help for Buzzy!

Justin,

If you cut four end panels out of "1 inch" solid wood (with frame rests) that are 7 1/2 inch wide and four side panels that are 9 7/8" long out of 1/4" plywood. You can make two NUCs that will fit side by side on top of your deep brood box. You may want to tie or bungee cord them together. I just made ten, half with fixed/removable 1/4 " bottoms. Both NUCs are five framers. I wrap with rigid foam in the winter so I needed everything to fit snug. I am migrating to all medium woodenware.

Steve


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You're inside measurement for the width needs to be somewhere between about 5 1/8" and 4 1/2". I would lean towards the 5 1/8" as it gives you a bit more wiggle room for inserting cells etc. 5" would work fine. If you use 3/4" stock that makes an outside measurement of 6 1/2". A one by eight makes a nice lid and if you want mediums a one by eight makes a nice size for sides if you nail a bottom on solid. if you want deeps then you'll need to rip a one by twelve down to about 10 1/2" (for use with a flat bottom) or use a one by ten and make a bottom with edges that go up 1 1/4". A standard box is 19 7/8" long (out of 3/4" material) and has a 3/8" frame rest rabbet on each end.


----------

